# Epic/Inspirational***



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

Thank you for your replies to my other post. For this post, I am looking for music recommendations that grab your heart and inspire you to amazing levels. Not romance, but, heart-grabbing music that takes your breath away.

fan66


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Tchaikovsky 's "Francesca da Rimini"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Khachaturian Second symphony .


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Strauss Ein Heldenleben? Wagner overtures and concert pieces?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Beethoven's Fifth - Carlos Kleiber conducting


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dvorak's 8th by Honeck and Pittsburgh. Just wonderful.


----------

